# WENZHOU | Lucheng Square | 369m | 1211ft | 75 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 24


----------



## johnvill (Aug 29, 2008)

wow , huge tower with a box design .. whats up with the holes ? anyway its good to have it . people can see each other at the window .. i hope there will be an open restaurant at the center of the hole


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Jan 14th. The main tower hasn't been started.


----------



## SilentStrike (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ they always do the less interesting, surrounding buildings first :mad2:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Pure and elegant !


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

August 20th. I wonder if they have started the main tower already.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Foundation works of the main tower will be started now after the pile testing has been done.









http://news.66wz.com/system/2009/08/25/101395904.shtml


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Shorter towers already t/o. No idea about the status of the main tower.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Still nothing


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 16 by billy_2009. Activity at the site of the main tower finall.









Secondary towers t/o


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wenlong


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

what's going on there? still prep? almost 4 months no update.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, an update would be nice.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

They are finishing other phases first.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 孤山_2008


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot about this one. Good to see some activity....


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

back in action

by wzaaron


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this project takes really long


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I was just thinking about this one the other day. Glad its still on!


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Any news about it?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

28.017412, 120.683881 on google maps

interestingly baidu maps has a much better image available. search for "绿城·温州鹿城广场" on http://map.baidu.com

but nothing new that you can't see in the last update. google earth image timeline seems to suggest that the piling is done, because you can see stuff in the older pictures and nothing in the newer ones. but besides that the site looks devote of anything


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Old renderings:













































*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
via T时间333 2020/12/28*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*WENZHOU | Lucheng Square | 369m | 1211ft | Prep*



*369m

via 卡布拉吉



































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by cityhunter 2021/03/09














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by T时间333 *
*2021.3.10*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

125米！温州打下全国民用建筑最深桩 - 温州 - 高楼迷摩天族


125米！温州打下全国民用建筑最深桩 ,高楼迷摩天族



www.motianzu.com





google translate:

Luo Jiacheng gave an example. The tallest building currently built in China is Shanghai Center, which is 632 meters high and has an underground drilling depth of 86 meters. The second tallest building under construction in China is Wuhan Greenland Center with a height of 606 meters and an underground drilling depth. It is 63 meters. In contrast, Wenzhou, the tallest building that has been built is Wenzhou World Trade Center, with a height of 333 meters, but the drilling depth is 110 meters, while the highest building under construction is Lucheng Square, which is 350 meters high and t*he drilling depth is 125 meters*. The depth is basically It is one-third of the main building, which is also the deepest pile in the country's industrial and civil buildings.

"The 125-meter pile was laid by our company." Luo Jiacheng recalled that because of the thick soft soil layer, it was difficult to drive the pile. At that time, they had 5-6 sets (sets) of equipment, and more than 60 workers worked in three shifts to carry out 24-hour operations. It took more than half a year and 289 pile foundations were laid. *The shortest was 100 meters and the longest was 125 meters.* *　*　 Not only that, it also carries out high-pressure sealing when the pile foundation is driven down, and uses the mud-protecting underground continuous wall technology to create a usable basement underground. 　　 Luo Jiacheng explained that compared with other areas, the construction of houses, roads, basements, tunnels and other projects in Wenzhou is not only difficult, but also the investment in the basic parts is also very large. In layman's terms, a large amount of construction funds have to be "buried" underground. This is also the main reason why Wenzhou's construction costs are "superior". 

Wenzhou's high-rise buildings only began to build higher and higher in the 1990s, and this was largely due to breakthroughs in piling technology. "In the 1980s, in the Wenzhou urban construction project, no team could lay a 100-meter pile foundation." Lu Lihai, general manager of Wenzhou Zhenan Geological Engineering Co., Ltd., introduced the pile-driving equipment and technology used in urban construction today. It was originally used for prospecting. 　　 In the 1970s, in the early stage of drilling construction in Wenzhou, when the Geological Brigade was looking for deposits in the Xianyan mining area, the piling and drilling depths ranged from 300 to 550 meters, with the deepest being 735 meters. In 1985, a state-owned enterprise in Longwan built an industrial plant. The site was selected on the side of the Ou River. Many people were found to carry out the construction but failed to lay the pile foundation. They found the Drilling Engineering Office of the Geological Brigade (Wenzhou Zhenan Geological Engineering Co., Ltd.) Asked for help and successfully laid the foundation for it. This is also the first time that prospecting technology has been applied to Wenzhou's urban construction. In addition to the traditional pile foundation construction, the company also has foundation pit support engineering, foundation treatment engineering, blasting engineering, geological disaster treatment engineering, special operation engineering, etc. It has 6 invention patents and 4 utility model patents. It has won 32 provincial and municipal high-quality projects, and more than 50 national, provincial and municipal standard chemical sites. These technologies are also used by the company in the urban construction of Wenzhou. It can be said that Wenzhou Zhenan Geological Engineering Co., Ltd. participates in all large-scale key projects, super-high and super-large buildings, complex and difficult foundation treatments in Wenzhou. 　　Source: Wenzhou Evening News/Reporter Fu Fangfang 　　 Another note: On the morning of March 1, the five major urban complex projects in Lucheng, Wenzhou, started intensively. Among them, the China Resources Times Old Port Complex, Wenzhou Lucheng Plaza, Wenzhou Financial Plaza and other three super high-rise projects settled in the Binjiang Business District. 

Once these three super high-rise buildings are completed, the commanding heights of the Wenzhou city's “skyline” will be rewritten again. The urban outline on the south bank of the Oujiang River, outlined by skyscrapers and urban landscapes, will resemble the rhythm of music to make the city vigorous. The 180-meter-high Wenzhou Financial Plaza Project, the 369-meter Wenzhou Lucheng Plaza Project (Phase 3 and 4), and the 318-meter China Resources Times Old Port Complex Project have started this year, and are expected to start in 2024 and 2026, respectively. , Completed in 2025. In the future, there will be many skyscrapers in the Binjiang Business District, and super high-rise buildings will emerge, and it is expected to rewrite Wenzhou's "first height".


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 25 by T时间333


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 04 by T时间333


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 17 by 卡布拉吉


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will put Wenzhou on the map


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

wrong project


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

To the best of my ability, here is Lucheng Square!





Lucheng Square | 3D Warehouse


Lucheng Square is a 369 m / 1,211 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Wenzhou, China. The 75 floor building was first proposed in 2012 and began construction in 2021. Upon its completion, Lucheng Square will become Wenzhou's tallest building surpassing the Junkang Center and the Guohong Center




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Guohong Center was called after "Lucheng" as well. Got confused for a hot minute here, also updated the SSP data to 369m now.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by 卡布拉吉 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, so how many supertalls in Wenzhou building? 3,4,5?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Ok, so how many supertalls in Wenzhou building? 3,4,5?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

KillerZavatar said:


> View attachment 2497172


Yo dat me


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, more supertall for Wenzhou.
cities that I would like to see supertalls: Quanzhou and Shantou


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I think there is another 1. Like 316 meters


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, once you said you like holes on the top, so do I


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> I think there is another 1. Like 316 meters


good call: WENZHOU | China Resources Metropolitan City Center |...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @KillerZavatar, once you said you like holes on the top, so do I


this building however is the most boring example of a hole on the top though, I mostly mean buildings in the style of Shanghai WFC, Dalian Greenland Center, the original Wanda One design


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By zzstudio via T时间333 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From 楼市温州 via Gaoloumi


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 08 by T时间333


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*From Wenzhou Evening News via 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Animation of the construction process:


https://www.ixigua.com/7062205499630060047


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by T时间333


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

温州十座超高层地标，最新工程进度曝光！


未来，它们将成为温州“新地标”！




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 11 by 白鹤90 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 26 by d123


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 14 by 白鹤90


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 白鹤90


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 05 by d123


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

378.8m, design by SOM


























































__





温州鹿城广场 | SOM设计事务所 ARCHINA 项目






www.archina.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't find informations about helipad on this source 😭 😭 








Wenzhou Lucheng Plaza - Landmark Tower | Skidmore, Owings & Merrill | Archello


For the City of Wenzhou, at the mouth of China’s Oujiang River, SOM designed a plaza and landmark tower that will reshape the city skyline and attract new de...




archello.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will be a hon kwok city center 2.0  










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hon_Kwok_City_Center


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 24 by 我是晴地


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by aa9797225 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 3 by 磊 via 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------

